# Huntsville Ontario fatality



## deevo (Jul 13, 2011)

Heard from a friend in emergency services of a male that fell 40' out of a tree and succumbed to his injuries. Don't have any details yet, but Ministry of Labour was called.


----------



## Pelorus (Jul 13, 2011)

Friend on Huntsville FD who attended the call says the climber fell approximately 40 feet.
Not sure what his experience level was, but he was wearing a ball cap not a hardhat (not like that little detail would have made any difference in outcome).

A groundman who was with him heard him yell, and saw him hit the ground; pronounced dead on scene.


----------



## deevo (Jul 14, 2011)

Pelorus said:


> Friend on Huntsville FD who attended the call says the climber fell approximately 40 feet.
> Not sure what his experience level was, but he was wearing a ball cap not a hardhat (not like that little detail would have made any difference in outcome).
> 
> A groundman who was with him heard him yell, and saw him hit the ground; pronounced dead on scene.


 
Yep, heard today, he only was tied in with 1 lanyard, cut it with his saw, fell approximately 40'.....hit the ground, wasn't wearing a helmet. No ambulance transfer either. Remember to tie in twice fellas! Watch where your saw is at all times!


----------

